# Installing FEAR Combat on Windows Vista



## Flare (Feb 15, 2008)

I just downloaded FEAR Combat (on Xfire if that makes a difference) but I can't seem to install it on Vista. It waits about 5 minutes, shows me the User Account Control dialog asking me if I want to allow the program, then nothing happens after I allow it. I've tried running with a few different compatibility settings i.e. run under XP Professional, run as administrator, but the installer just won't open. My previous PC had no issues installing it on XP.

Is there a way to oprn the InstallShield Wizard, then get it to install the specific file (rather than opening the FEAR combat installer directly)


----------



## 0wn4g3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Turn UAC off.


----------



## Flare (Feb 15, 2008)

I've tried both of those options, and nothing works. I double-clicked the file about 10-15 minutes ago and haven't seen anything since :S

Edit: Startlingly useless discovery! When I allow the file through UAC, the setup.exe process appears in Task Manager for a few seconds, then disappears. Is there another way to open .exe installers


----------



## flyworld3 (Feb 17, 2008)

really? because i turned uac off and i got the thing opened. besides, i'm running the thing on some lenovo laptop with really bad graphics.


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

This is compeletely normal, I have the exact same problem as yours. You had to wait several minutes until FEAR program pops up into the desktop. The is cause by Vista, XP is faster.


----------



## Flare (Feb 15, 2008)

gamerbyron said:


> This is compeletely normal, I have the exact same problem as yours. You had to wait several minutes until FEAR program pops up into the desktop. The is cause by Vista, XP is faster.


And by several minutes, you mean how long? I didn't see any reaction other than the almost instant closing of the setup.exe file in Task Manager at all, even after a few hours. Maybe I should just give it up and stick to CS:S. I'm on Vista 32-bit btw, incase that makes a difference


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

I know, I usually have Vista 32 too, and it took me like 10 or 15 min.


----------

